# Fable (PC) mit Gamepad?



## MrxFreak (23. Juni 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen.  

Ich habe da mal eine Frage - und sorry falls das ganze hier im falschen Forum gelandet ist - ziemlich unübersichtlich hier alles ^^' - also:

*Ist es möglich das PC Spiel Fable-The Lost Chapter mit einem Gamepad (Bei mir wäre das jetzt der XBox Controller) zu spielen? Oder ist das nur auf der XBox möglich? (Was ich dämlich fände. .. hab keine XBox  )*

Wäre dankbar für jede brauchbare Antwort.


Grüße, eno.


----------



## Goddess (23. Juni 2007)

Laut Microsoft Support ist dies nicht möglich. Ein Versuch schadet aber nicht, es kann ja nichts passieren.


----------



## Wildchild666 (24. Juni 2007)

habe fable heute durchgespielt und die tastatursteuerung ist erste sahne. du brauchst kein gamepad ^^
Habe direkt danach mit Sudeki angefangen und merke jetzt schon den Unterschied... lieber ne schöne saubere tastatursteuerung als ne schwammige Padsteuerung -.-


----------



## MrxFreak (24. Juni 2007)

Erstmal danke euch beiden für die Antworten. 

Ne, das mit dem Gamepad geht nicht - erkennt das Spiel nicht =(
Und Fable hab ich jetzt auch schon 2x durch (Böse und Gut halt ...) - hab auch kein Problem mit der Tastatursteuerung -> Aber ich finde es viel "chilliger" mit Gamepad zu zocken. Zurücklehnen, nur das Pad inner Hand und einfach zocken .. hab ich lieber als Maus + Tastatur .. Daher hab ich danach gefragt ^^'

Aber scheint wohl echt nicht zu gehen =/ Schade --> Shadowrun (Is ja auch ne XBox Konvertierung - noch sau neu ^^) läuft ohne Probleme mit dem Pad ... nur Fable net =/ Schade eigentlich ...


----------

